# need help with pendimethalin and overseeding



## Lonnie1 (Feb 7, 2013)

i have a horse pasture in southwest iowa that i am going to start haying. right now it's mixed horse pasture with brome, orchard, timothy, and rye....... wanting to overseed with orchard grass, but also wanting to apply pendimethalin (pendulum 3.3) to rid the field of foxtail and other annual grasses and broadleaf weeds, that took hold in this last seasons drought........will use 2 applications; early spring and after 1st cutting.......will this hurt the new orchard grass seeding?...... how long do i need to wait before overseeding after i apply the pendimethalin?? ......can i overseed before applying the pendimethalin?......would i be better off waiting until 2014 to overseed?......overseed this year and see if i can choke out the undesireables and/or apply pendimethalin next year?.......any suggestions to my best course of action?.......I HATE FOXTAIL!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I checked the label for Pendulum and it is not labeled for orchardgrass, brome or timothy. That doesn't necessarily mean it won't harm these grasses, but.....

Mfg's Label: http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/msds/pendulum-33-herbicide-label.pdf

Hebicide studies:

http://oregonstate.edu/dept/coarc/sites/default/files/publication/07_weed_control_hay.pdf

http://pnwhandbooks.org/weed/agronomic/grass-seed-crops/orchardgrass

I have thought about trying it, but have been too chicken. Let me know how it works if you decide to use it. I hate foxtail and crabgrass also.

Ralph


----------



## Lonnie1 (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks hay master.....after reading the info in your links, i'm not so sure i want to try it, either....i'm doing this on advice from a friend who uses it with success, but he has not tried overseeding near the same time, so is unsure of the outcome.....i know it will do temporary damage to established stands, as it always turns his brown for a few weeks (just a light burn) but it comes back quickly.....however i did find this link http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/lawns/msg0314364628385.html .....so now, i just have to make the decision of whether to apply the pre-emergent this year and overseed next year, or try to choke out the foxtail with a heavy overseeding and fertilizer.....i just know that i can't have the foxtail, as i feed the hay to my horses and sell to other horse owners.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had reasonable success cleaning up foxtail by mowing and baling it just as the seed heads where at the milk stage. It make reasonable feed and, by getting it off the field, the new seeds did not go into the seed bank. Timing is important.

Ralph


----------

